# moving companies from Baja to United States



## mmmexico (Dec 22, 2012)

I am in the process of becoming an ex-Expat. My home is for sale in La Paz, BCS and I have purchased a home in Vancouver, Washingtom. I am looking for recommendations for a moving company that can move my stuff to the United States.

I am fairly confident that I can find big trucks and lots of cheap labor to fill-up a truck and take it to TJ...that's the easy part...what I really need is a door to door service with no transfer from truck to truck at the border. I have seen that nightmare and I really want everything to stay on one truck with one responsible company...

Any ideas?? Recommendations???

Mike


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I would post this question on a Baja forum rather than a general Mexico forum & perhaps you'll have more success. Google and you'll several of them.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mmmexico said:


> I am in the process of becoming an ex-Expat. My home is for sale in La Paz, BCS and I have purchased a home in Vancouver, Washingtom. I am looking for recommendations for a moving company that can move my stuff to the United States.
> 
> I am fairly confident that I can find big trucks and lots of cheap labor to fill-up a truck and take it to TJ...that's the easy part...what I really need is a door to door service with no transfer from truck to truck at the border. I have seen that nightmare and I really want everything to stay on one truck with one responsible company...
> 
> ...


Some friends of mine found an individual with a truck who drove them and their stuff from Guadalajara to Tucson. You might do better finding a small moving company instead a big commercial outfit. Just get recommendations and check them out carefully.


----------



## soylent_green (Aug 25, 2014)

check with the guys at ACV Logistics 
www acvlogistics dot com (I guess I can't post links)

they got a good handle on the logistics between BCS and the border. 

I would probably look into packing in what "House Hold Goods" movers call "lift vans" - large crates. More secure and ease of handling. 

I deal with ACV on general freight and vouch for their professionalism for what its worth.


----------



## soylent_green (Aug 25, 2014)

per their website, here is ACV office contact 

La Paz Office
Carretera al Sur
Entre Callejón Acceso y Alta Tensión
Col. Mezquito, La Paz BCS

Tel: +52.612-128-2544

San Diego office is: 619-955-7652


----------



## mmmexico (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks for the note about ACV...I have been using them for years as my freight forwarder. As you guys say...they are the best. I might have to have a talk with them. I suspect that their vans go back to San Diego empty...so it could be a win/win for them and us..

Thanks for the reminder

Mike


----------

